# Anyone have the ThirtyTwo TM3?



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I have tried both of them on. Tm3 are softer than tm2, and are targeted as all mountain freestyle boot. I don't get why they are so expensive though. Stronger grippier sole than tm2 so better for hiking but you can get tm2 xlt with vibram sole for less money if you need grip


----------



## natty99 (Nov 15, 2017)

TM3s are also bulkier than TM2s. Heel hold in TM3s are amazing though. Really comfy boot


----------

